# Does anyone keep their materials after passing?



## ModestMussorgsky (Mar 14, 2018)

I've kept my reference manuals and sold off most of the study books.  I'm left with the CERM.  Since I've passed (almost 3 years ago), I haven't opened it once.  But there's so much good info in it.  Other PE's I work with end up using it as a monitor stand or keep it on their shelves for years without opening it.  For those who kept it, have you ever used it?  Was it worth it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2018)

I kept everything after the exam because I'm a pack-rat. Admittedly, I really haven't looked at any of the study material since and eventually gave most of that away to co-workers who were prepping.  

I did use my standards books (MUTCD mostly) and CERM fairly regularly in my day-to-day work, but that was before I moved overseas. All that stuff is still packed up in storage somewhere, simply because my new desk doesn't have as much shelf space as what I had before and it all can be found online.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't know why everyone is so quick to sell their stuff after they pass.  I saved everything.  I have used it 1.) to help members here with questions they may have and 2.) to do a little side work of preparing test prep material.  I can't say I have used it much for work though.


----------



## ModestMussorgsky (Mar 15, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I kept everything after the exam because I'm a pack-rat. Admittedly, I really haven't looked at any of the study material since and eventually gave most of that away to co-workers who were prepping.
> 
> I did use my standards books (MUTCD mostly) and CERM fairly regularly in my day-to-day work, but that was before I moved overseas. All that stuff is still packed up in storage somewhere, simply because my new desk doesn't have as much shelf space as what I had before and it all can be found online.


Yeah, I still use the MUTCD, HCM, AASHTO, so I kept them all.  The CERM though, haven't opened once.  I feel kind of guilty holding on to it if I'm not using it.



ptatohed said:


> I don't know why everyone is so quick to sell their stuff after they pass.  I saved everything.  I have used it 1.) to help members here with questions they may have and 2.) to do a little side work of preparing test prep material.  I can't say I have used it much for work though.


I think its because the high investment cost.  As far as the reference manuals, those are a must keep in my opinion.  But the Lindeburg stuff, etc.  Why even hold on to it if you're not going to use it professionally?  I tried to give my stuff away to coworkers and nobody wanted it.  SO I ended up selling most of it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 16, 2018)

I've kept most of it.  I believe the only item I sold was the 2001 NCEES practice exam.  Admittedly, other than committee stuff, I don't use the material at work.


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 16, 2018)

I am the de facto keeper of code books/reference material in our office, so all the code book/reference manuals are on our shelves.  I update the code books every so often (when the I-codes got updated to 2018 for instance) so I was able to have our company purchase the material i needed for the exam as code/reference update material.

With that said, I did keep the CERM, SOPE, NCEES practice exam at home. I pull out the practice exam every exam cycle and realize how screwed I would be if had to take the exam again.


----------

